# Npower £1 pre roll insulation offer back on 8th Dec



## Oldman (7 Dec 2009)

Many have made good use of this offer already before it expired (the £1 a roll offer is limited to the first 10,000 customers)

Available delivered to your home for this price in 100mm or 170mm flavours. Price works out at 18p and 30p per square metre delivered.

The offer is due to start again at 6pm on the 8th December.

Order yours via the Npower web site or call Build Center about npower DIY on 0845 270 8250

Purchases are limited to 100m2 coverage per household.

Although not intended for the purpose I guess there will be a lot of sheds/workshops getting toasty this December :wink:


----------



## Mike.C (8 Dec 2009)

Someone has been misinformed here because although they have done a £1 a roll before no one at N Power or the company who actually supplys the stuff has been told about this starting again today :evil: I could scream because I have just spent the last hour on the phone to N Power trying to order the rolls. :evil: 

The good thing is that they said that they have done it twice now and there's a good chance they will be doing it again \/ 

Thanks for the heads up oldman because at least I know about it now.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Oldman (8 Dec 2009)

Honest it is supposed to start again at the time I gave. I cant tell how I know but it was/is correct info.

No doubt it will all be sorted later tonight or in the morning.

Oldman wanders off to get his coat almost wishing he hadnt said anything :wink:


----------



## Mike.C (8 Dec 2009)

Oldman":25ofyvv3 said:


> Honest it is supposed to start again at the time I gave. I cant tell how I know but it was/is correct info.
> 
> No doubt it will all be sorted later tonight or in the morning.
> 
> Oldman wanders off to get his coat almost wishing he hadnt said anything :wink:



No Mate I believe you it is even on this site http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/549580/h ... insulation

The trouble is no one at N Power has been told that its starting again and the Build Centre, which is the order line is shut :roll: But I am going to give the Build Centre a ring in the morning because they are the company that sends the rolls out and/or installs them.

So there is no fault with your heads up my friend. Thank you

Cheers

Mike


----------



## RobertMP (9 Dec 2009)

I recently did my loft with 200mm stuff from B & Q at the same price as this offer - £6 for a 3 roll pack on buy one get one free. Spent £36 for 12 x 3 roll packs and had too much! House does seem warmer and boiler does seem to be on less. Can't take long to recoup £36 

Offer has ended now but no doubt there will be others come along if the npower one does not work out.


----------



## Gary (9 Dec 2009)

Seem the offer did materialize.


----------



## Oldman (9 Dec 2009)

Taken me coat back off now ;-)

http://www.npower.com/web/diyloftinsulation/index.htm


----------



## flying haggis (10 Dec 2009)

Ordered my thirty rolls this morning, delivery in Jan. 

Thanks for posting this up Oldman


----------

